# planking = σανίδωμα (τρέλα της μόδας)



## nickel (May 16, 2011)

Άμα δεν έχεις κρίση, το ρίχνεις στις πλάνκες. Δεν έχει κλείσει δύο μήνες ζωής αυτή η καινούργια τρέλα που ξεκίνησε από την Αυστραλία, να ξαπλώνεις ή να τεντώνεσαι στα πιο απίθανα μέρη και να κάνεις τη σανίδα, και νά που θρηνούν και το πρώτο θύμα. Κάποιος ήθελε να βγει φωτογραφία καθώς έκανε τη σανίδα ανάμεσα σε δυο μπαλκόνια. Πάλι καλύτερα πάντως από κάποιους που σανιδώνουν το γκάζι.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-13389207 







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planking_(fad)


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 16, 2011)

Ήμαρτον! Δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάολος...


----------



## Earion (May 16, 2011)

βλέπω στη Βικιπαίδεια ότι το σανίδωμα (τρέλα του συρμού) ανήκει στην κατηγορία: Culture jamming techniques. Μμμ... πολύ μου αρέσει η έκφραση. Ελληνικά πώς θα το λέγαμε; Ταπώνω την επίσημη κουλτούρα; Τεχνικές ταπώματος;


----------



## Alexandra (May 16, 2011)

Μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες από αυτή την τρέλα, εδώ.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2011)

Earion said:


> βλέπω στη Βικιπαίδεια ότι το σανίδωμα (τρέλα του συρμού) ανήκει στην κατηγορία: Culture jamming techniques. Μμμ... πολύ μου αρέσει η έκφραση. Ελληνικά πώς θα το λέγαμε; Ταπώνω την επίσημη κουλτούρα; Τεχνικές ταπώματος;


 
Καλημέρα. Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά δεν έχω πάρει ακόμα μπροστά. Παλιότερα είχαμε μιλήσει για _παρεμβολή παρασίτων στην κουλτούρα_, σήμερα μου πέρασε από το νου το _βραχυκύκλωμα της κουλτούρας_ (και _βραχυκυκλωτές_ οι _culture jammers_). Αν δείτε να κυκλοφορεί κάτι καλύτερο, πείτε του να κάνει μια στάση κι εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 24, 2011)

Planking fan: Office manage (sic) Simon Carville, 25, lay naked in the arms of a statue in Perth, Australia, in a bid to attract women 
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...arms-statue-internet-craze.html#ixzz1NIGo4pXa
​


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2011)

In the arms? _On_ or rather _just above_, I'd say. Ripe for the plucking planking.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 28, 2012)

Και τώρα η καινούρια μόδα: το, ας πούμε, γαλάτισμα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2012)

Οπότε μετά την πώληση κάρβουνου στο Νιουκάσλ, τώρα και πώληση γάλακτος!


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

Για εμάς το _milking_ θα εξακολουθήσει να είναι άρμεγμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2012)

Δάκτυλος των καρτέλ γαλακτοβιομηχανιών.


----------



## Earion (Nov 28, 2012)

Γαλατόλουτρο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

Earion said:


> Γαλατόλουτρο.


Και τι θα μείνει να λέμε για την Κλεοπάτρα; Αυτή η γελοία νέα μόδα είναι μάλλον _γαλατοντούς_.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

Γαλάτωμα (κατά το γιαούρτωμα), δεν κάνει;


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Γαλάτωμα (κατά το γιαούρτωμα), δεν κάνει;


Ή _αυτογαλάτωμα_, μια και _αυτογιαούρτωμα_ δεν έχουμε δει. Και για να μην μπερδεύεται με το _γαλάκτωμα_. Ή τα μελλοντικά _ετερογαλατώματα_.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ή _αυτογαλάτωμα_, μια και _αυτογιαούρτωμα_ δεν έχουμε δει. Και για να μην μπερδεύεται με το _γαλάκτωμα_. Ή τα μελλοντικά _ετερογαλατώματα_.



Ένας Αθάνας μάς λείπει. :cheek: Αλλά κάτι μου λέει πως όπου να ΄ναι σκάει μύτη Δαεμάνος


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> [...] Αυτή η γελοία νέα μόδα είναι μάλλον _γαλατοντούς_.



Το γάλα ντους δεν πίνουνε
μόνο το χύνουν χάμε
πάνω ντους το φκερένουνε 
ετσά το προτιμάνε 

«Σιγά, ρε θείο, θα χυθεί το γάλα», που 'λεγε κάποτε ο Χάρρυ Κλυν.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

Δεν έλεγα ένα εξάρι νούμερα...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

Κι επειδή πιο πάνω είδα κάτι αδαμιαία σανιδώματα, για τούτονε εδώνε τι θα λεγαμάνε ότι κάνει, ω, Δαεμάνε;


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Κι επειδή πιο πάνω είδα κάτι αδαμιαία σανιδώματα, για τούτονε εδώνε τι θα λεγαμάνε ότι κάνει, ω, Δαεμάνε;



Άλλη τρέλα, άλλο νήμα: *κουκουβίζει, κάνει owling*, ολοκούζουλος... 

Κι εκεί τα βουτηχτάρϊα, *tombstoning*. Stoners, πιδί μ', stoners.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2012)

bernardina said:


> για τούτονε εδώνε τι θα λεγαμάνε ότι κάνει, ω, Δαεμάνε;


Εικονογραφεί τη λεξιπλασία _κλωσάρ_.

Πείτε κι άλλα. Σιγά σιγά θα ξεκινήσουμε το διαγωνισμό λεζάντας.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

Όφου όφου, καλέ να τους μαζέψομε ούλους εμάι τους παλνταρούς να κάμομε αλμπουμάτσι.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εικονογραφεί τη λεξιπλασία _κλωσάρ_.


Εγώ πάλι σκέφτηκα το nakuestrian. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και τι θα μείνει να λέμε για την Κλεοπάτρα; Αυτή η γελοία νέα μόδα είναι μάλλον _γαλατοντούς_.



Γαλατοντούς, γαλατοντούζ, γαλακτοντούς ή γαλακτοντούζ; Ιδού η απορία.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εικονογραφεί τη λεξιπλασία _κλωσάρ_.
> 
> Πείτε κι άλλα. Σιγά σιγά θα ξεκινήσουμε το διαγωνισμό λεζάντας.



Arseovertippism/ arseovertippist.


----------

